# Taste of Chicago show.



## Mike Davis (Jun 15, 2011)

Anyone going to attend the taste of chicago event? I will be there on saturday the 25th eating and drinking merrily!:Beersausage: 
Would like to see some of you there! Should be a great time.

http://gochicago.about.com/od/tasteofchicago/p/taste_chicago.htm


----------



## RRLOVER (Jun 18, 2011)

You should try summer fest in milwaukee,great music-food-beer.It is always is a good time.It has been a long time since i have gone to the taste,milwaukee has a better "vibe" for me right now.If you decide to hit summer fest shoot me a pm,I am always ready to get my eat and drink on:headbang:


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 18, 2011)

I'd be in to. Take the lake express from Muskegon.


----------



## rockbox (Jun 18, 2011)

RRLOVER said:


> You should try summer fest in milwaukee,great music-food-beer.It is always is a good time.It has been a long time since i have gone to the taste,milwaukee has a better "vibe" for me right now.If you decide to hit summer fest shoot me a pm,I am always ready to get my eat and drink on:headbang:


 
I guess your are a FIB by geography only.


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 19, 2011)

I've been to the taste more times than I can remember. Unfortunately, crime has been rising at the taste year after year, with my wife's wallet being stolen two years ago. Since then we have had no desire to go back since the vendors rarely change and the price is no where near worth what you get. I'd rather spend my money going to a great restaurant rather than dealing with the heat and crime.


----------



## Mike Davis (Jun 20, 2011)

I found out that the TOC was going on when i had planned on being in chicago. I have heard a few bad things about it so maybe it's Rush street and some good food elsewhere  As far as the Summerfest goes, i will have to wait until next year. My schedule is usually(Right now) booked out about 3 months in advance, so i have little room for movement. Maybe some time on Navy Pier is in order.


----------



## Shepherd (Jun 23, 2011)

mike, go to "Sunda"- make sure you try the pork belly. This is the best I've found in chicago fo sushi so far- http://www.aichicago.us/home.html


----------



## Mike Davis (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks Sean! That is a for sure deal now!


----------

